

Show HN: 36 Questions to Fall in Love with Anyone? (Android App) - TheAppDeveloper
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jhdigitalsolutions.lovequestions

======
TheAppDeveloper
Inspired by the NY Times Story
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/fashion/modern-love-to-
fal...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/fashion/modern-love-to-fall-in-love-
with-anyone-do-this.html) \- "More than 20 years ago, the psychologist Arthur
Aron succeeded in making two strangers fall in love in his laboratory. Last
summer, I applied his technique in my own life, which is how I found myself
standing on a bridge at midnight, staring into a man’s eyes for exactly four
minutes."

Download app, go on a date, share your results :)

